# Drive copy fails at 98.11%



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

Can anyone offer some advice?

I am trying to copy dual, series 2, TiVo drives. The original drives are 80GB and 250GB Maxtor drives. The second drive started getting noisy and after several months and started shutting down the whole TiVo box.

I am trying to replace both drives with Seagate 400 GB drives, and I am trying to keep all of my shows. I tried the drive copy twice, but it fails consistently after 5 hours at 98.11%. The original drives are in the following locations: hdc=80Gb, hdd=250GB. This is the repeating error message that fills the screen:

Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 59474305
hdd: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
hdd: dma_intr: error=0x40 {UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=475794495, high=28, low=6032447, sector=475794448
ide: failed ipcode was unknown
end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 47579448

It quits at sector 47579488 and block 59474311. 

The final message reads:
Restoring 301793 of 307600 mb (98.11%) 16 mb/sec (ETA 0:05:43)Backup failed: -: Bad address

Is there a work around for this that will allow me to keep all of my recordings? 

Please help!!!

tovit


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> I tried the drive copy twice, but it fails consistently


What do you mean by "drive copy".

Are you using dd ?

If so try "dd_rescue" it is more intense and tries to copy data from a bad drive.


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

I tried two different commands that produced the same exact result:

backup -qTao - /dev/hdc /dev/hdd | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hde /dev/hdf

and

backup -Tao - /dev/hdc /dev/hdd | restore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hde /dev/hdf

How does the dd_rescue work? 

Would I be able to a dd_rescue of the original B drive to my new 400Gb drive and then be finished with the B drive? Then I could just do a copy of the A drive onto the other 400Gb drive and be finished. 

All of this linux stuff is new to me...


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> Would I be able to a dd_rescue of the original B drive to my new 400Gb drive and then be finished with the B drive? Then I could just do a copy of the A drive onto the other 400Gb drive and be finished.


I think you can. But take it one step at a time. First try getting a good copy off the noisy drive. Connect it and a new drive to your computer, boot into your tivo linux cd and try the following command.
dd_rescue -v dev/hda dev/hdb where hda=orig drive hdb=new drive substitute your actual drive letters. This will make an exact copy of original drive and size. It may take 1 to 8 hours or more. You could then attempt to upgrade to larger drives.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, you want to use dd_rescue to binary copy the a and b drives one at a time drive 'a' -- 'A' then 'b' --> 'B' at this point I would try booting the new drives in the TiVo if they work then use MFSTools to expand the drives to get the extra space.


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

The only other drive that I have is a 160GB drive. If my 250GB drive is not full and/or has less than 160GB of data, will dd_rescue work?

Or what about this for an idea:
I can do the dd_rescue to one of the new 400GB drives(let's call it drive x). Assuming that it works, copy this rescue copy to the other new 400GB drive (lets call this one drive y) and expand it to the full 400GB. 

Then would I be able to copy the original A drive over the rescue copy of the B drive (drive x)?

I can't imagine that the drive is not re-writeable after doing a rescue or copy.

I guess worst case is that I will have to buy another that is 250GB or larger.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I thought you were copying the old drives to 2 new 400G drives.

I think you almost have the idea
dd_rescue old 'a' drive to new 400G 'A' drive.
dd_rescue old 'b' drive to new 400G 'B' drive.
then use mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdX /dev/hdY on the new drives.

Where did you find the LBA84 aware MFSTools boot floppy?

If you are trying to merge the drives to a single 400G drive you need MFSLive beta.


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

I am trying to copy the old drive to 2 new 400GB drives. Assuming that my bad drive is my 'b' drive, would it be best to do a dd_rescue on the 'a' drive or would it be better to use backup | restore?

I am not trying to merge the drives.

I found the boot floppy link in a Hinsdale How-to TiVo Upgrade instruction.

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/Mfstools2floppy.zip


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

You really should be using the latest boot cd version instead of a floppy. It needs to be LBA48 aware to do those large 400g drives you have. Down load it here. Then dd_rescue your almost bad 250g drive over to one of the new 400g drives, put back in the TiVo as your B drive along with original 80g A drive and see if everything works ok so far. Then come back in here let us know how things made out, go from there.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The boot floppy is one of your problems it does not support drives larger then 137G. You need to boot an LBA48 aware CD either the MFstools LBA48 CD from PTVUpgrade. If you use the new updated MFSLive CD that Mars points to be sure to follow there instructions the commands have some different options altho dd_rescue may be the same if it is on there CD.

With a bad 'B' Drive you need to binary copy both the 'a' drive with dd or dd_rescue the 'b' drive with dd_rescue. because you only need to have 2 IDE drives connected the source and destination you can now boot from the CD 


Hint: The copy will go much faster if you put the drives on different EIDE cables and enable DMA (search for hdparam).


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

I started dd_rescue at about 2:00PM yesterday. It was transferring approx. 50GB per hour. When I came back to it in the evening, it had slowed way down and was reporting 4424 errors. It was still transferring about 5-6GB per hour. Over night the transfer rate has fallen to zero because all of the blocks are now bad. It is currently at 19130 errors and counting...

The good news is that it is still working and hasn't aborted as of yet. It has made it through 237.9GB of 251GB. However, it is looking at about 1 block every 2-3 seconds, so it may take a while to finish. 

I'm very anxious to see how the TiVo unit responds with this new drive after the rescue, considering there are so many errors.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Tovit,

That is normal for dd_rescue to slow down as it encounters errors. Trouble is it doesn't speed back up and is the reason it is hard to predict how long the rescue will take. Sounds like you are doing it correctly, I haven't seen that many errors so yours will be interesting on the outcome.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Ouch, I am curious also. Do you know how many hours you had before? if the upgrade was done before the LBA48 kernel the 250G drive may be using only the first 137G.

Um, with so many errors and the orginal drive still working in the TiVo if the copy does not work you might want to try again using a new fine wire EIDE cable that the drive came with (I have experience with bad EIDE cables that look new).


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

OK, the B drive dd_rescue finally finished. It finished while I was out, so I'm not sure what the total time was. I do know that it was somewhere between 24 and 27 hours. It finished with a total of 25272 errors and 245117376 total info.

I plugged it into the TiVo and powered up. It seems to work OK. I still am showing the same storage as what I had before - 368 hours. All of my old shows seem to be there.

Now I need to transfer the A drive. I'm not sure which method is better, so I'm going to go with dd_rescue since it worked for the B drive.

To make sure I have this correct:
I have the understanding that I need to do the mfsadd on both new drives at the same time... Is this correct?

Thank you for the excellent help and advice thus far!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes you can now dd_rescue the 'a' to the new 'A' drive it would be good to verify the operation of the new pair before expanding with mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdX /dev/hdY


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

Here's the latest update:
I did the dd_rescue on the A drive, placed it back into the TiVo to verify that it worked and that it still had 368 hours of storage.

I then removed both drives and ran:
mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdf

Now it is all working and I have 908 hours of basic quality storage.

Even though I added the second drive almost two years ago and the system has been running well. Should I upgrade the power supply? It still has the original supply. I am also thinking about adding an additional fan, since the dual drive adaptor has a spot for it.

What do you think?

BTW
Thank you so much for all of you help! This has been quite an ordeal...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Congratulations you can now recored an entire month of programs.

All three of my dual drive TiVo's have the extra cooling fan and Powertrip. As for the power supply inspect it for any bulging or leaking caps (the round towers) if they look good keep the dust out and the PS should last a long time. Instead of replacing a good power supply I suggest getting an Uninterpretable Power Supply one with line regulation around $100 US it's the brown-outs and surges that take out the MOSFET's in the supply effects both new and old supply's


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I plan to copy my 80 gig drive to a 500 gig drive. What command would I use to expand the partition once the transfer is compelte? Is mfstool part of the MFSLive disc?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

MFSLive is a modified version of MFSTools this would be the preferred way to copy/expand the drive if the source drive does not have errors. Use the MFSLive command generator to generate the command.

If you dd_rescued a failing drive to the new drive then mfsadd -x -r4 /dev/hdX is what you need.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

tovit said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help! This has been quite an ordeal...


Ah come on, you're a Linux pro now!
Nice job.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

HomeUser said:


> MFSLive is a modified version of MFSTools this would be the preferred way to copy/expand the drive if the source drive does not have errors. Use the MFSLive command generator to generate the command.
> 
> If you dd_rescued a failing drive to the new drive then mfsadd -x -r4 /dev/hdX is what you need.


Ok, I had found that. Sso this command will copy and expand all in one step. Cool beans!


----------



## tovit (May 14, 2007)

dd_rescue will not expand the drive(s), it only transfers data. It basically clones the hard drive. So if your original drive is 80G then the new drive will only have 80G usable. Then you will have to do the mfsadd.... command.

If you want to do it all in one step this is what you are probably looking for:
backup -Tao - /dev/hdX | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdY (where 'X' is your original drive and 'Y' is your new drive.

To be sure, use the link that HomeUser suggested previously:
http://www.mfslive.org/cgen.php


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

JIC, FYI The swap partition options with values larger then 127 are broken in MFSTools2 change restore -s 128 to restore -s 127 If you use the standard LBA48 MFSTools2 CD from PTVUpgrade and WeaKnees The problem is reported to be fixed in the MFSLive CD.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

This was the command the website gave me. Does it look correct?

backup -qTao - /dev/hdb | restore -s 250 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd 

Should I drop the swap file down to 127?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Soapm said:


> This was the command the website gave me. Does it look correct?
> 
> backup -qTao - /dev/hdb | restore -s 250 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd
> 
> Should I drop the swap file down to 127?


No, that looks fine; the swap issues are fixed in MFSLive.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Soapm said:


> This was the command the website gave me. Does it look correct?
> 
> backup -qTao - /dev/hdb | restore -s 250 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd
> 
> Should I drop the swap file down to 127?


No, keep the -s 250 your command looks perfect for the MFSLive CD assuming the source drive (original TiVo drive) is primary slave and the destination drive is secondary slave.


----------

